# Crocheted dishcloths



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I have some crocheted dishcloths for sale. They are approximately 12"x12". Various colors. I have solid colors & also colors that change throughout the cloth. They are made from 100% USA cotton. Asking $4.00 each plus $1 each for shipping.. If there is a certain color you'd like let me know.

View attachment 13536


View attachment 13537


----------



## rabbitsbus (Mar 3, 2007)

While I don't need any right now, I just want to say...Crochet dishcloths are wonderful. There is something about the feel in your hand and they last forever. I've given them for gifts and everybody feels the same way once they try them.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I hate my boughten ones. Someone gave me a crocheted one & I love it!! The best thing ever. So, I decided to make my own & sell some. I like them big also.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Do you have any pics please?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you for the pics, they are lovely! I would love 4 of any of the different color ones please. Thanks!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Sent you a PM


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

This is a bargain! It costs almost that just to buy the cotton yarn!!! I make my own also, and totally agree with the other post, once you use these you won't want the thin store bought stuff ever again. These last forever.


----------

